# Musikdatenbank



## Mathias.K (28. Nov 2011)

Hallo leute,

ich habe vor mir eine Musikdatenbank zu erstellen .
Ich arbeite mit Eclipse und bin noch Java Anfänger .

Sinn meines Programms soll es sein bei einer bestimmten GPS Koordinate, Songs abzuspielen. Das klappt bis jetzt nur mit einem Song, den ich vorher Initialisieren muss . 

Hat jemand eine gute Idee wie man die mehrere Songs im .wav Format hinterlegen könnte ? 

Bisher habe ich in verschiedenen Büchern erkundigt und zur Übug mit Derby eine Sql Tabelle in Eclipse eingefügt , weiß aber noch nicht ob mir das weithelfen kann :bahnhof:


----------



## XHelp (28. Nov 2011)

Öhm... Wie machst du es denn bis jetzt? Bei den jetzigen Informationen lässt sich nur sagen: Ja, musst einfach die richtige Datei aussuchen :bahnhof:


----------



## Gast2 (28. Nov 2011)

Naja, du brauch halt irgendwo ne Tabelle:
GPS Koordinate -> Song

Das kann erstmal Hardcoded bei dir im Programm stehen oder in einer Datenbanktabelle.


----------

